# Mein Fahrrad fährt mich!!



## Bennii112 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe erst seit kurzem mit dem Downhill angefangen.
Ein ordentkliches Bike habe ich. Das Problem ist:
Ich habe mein Bike nicht richtig unter Kontrolle 
Ich bekomm Kurven Manchmal nicht, schaffe enge stellen nicht und fühle mich unsicher. Vielleicht denke ich noch zu viel und drücke deshalb ständig auf die Bremse..
Ichh hoffe ihr könnt einen blutigen Anfänger helfen
Schonmal Danke im vorraus


----------



## x-tea95 (24. Oktober 2011)

Tut mir Leid, du bist ein hoffnungsloser Fall, musst dein Bike leider wieder verkaufen, das ist Schicksal.^^

PS: Ich hab grade keine Zeit, schreibe aber morgen was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzchecker (25. Oktober 2011)

@ tea, loool. dann schreib einfach gleich morgen was

@Benni, die geschwindigkeit kommt mit der Sicherheit, taste dich langsam ran und üb einfach, dass wird schon werden, niemand wird als meister geboren


----------



## vinzentrs1 (25. Oktober 2011)

das stimmt aber wenn du dich von grund auf schon scheust aufs maul zu fliegen musst du erst ma das überwinden. weil sonst funzt es überhaupt nicht.dann bau(oder such) dir erst ma ne grade line und fahr die so schnell wie es eben geht ohne dass du alle 2 sec. aufs maul fliegst und taste dich erstma ran an das springen auf geschwindigkeit.


----------



## flyingscot (25. Oktober 2011)

Die richtige Kurventechnik ist ja auch durchaus eine der anspruchsvolleren Fahrtechniken. Die lernt man auch nicht von jetzt auf gleich, langsam rantasten und sich bei schnelleren Fahrern mal den einen oder anderen Trick abgucken (z.B. Bike in die Kurve drücken, durch die Kurve pushen, Blickführung, Körperdrehung), dann wird das schon.


----------



## x-tea95 (26. Oktober 2011)

@ jazzchecker: Mache ich!

Benni, das ist normal so, es geht keinem Anfänger anders. Am Anfang fühlt man sich immer unsicher und das ist dann auch der Grund für die meisten Fehler (und Stürze). Selbst gute Fahrer müssen sich überwinden, wenn sie mal schneller als sonst in eine Kurve gehen wollen etc.

Was du machen kannst ist,

1. Gleichgewichtsübungen!! GAAANZ WICHTIG Ich mache das vor und nach jedem Training, einfach mal 10-20min bewegungslos auf dem Bike stehen, das bringt einem viel Bike-Gefühl. Es gibt natürlich anfängerfreundliche Versionen dieser Übung.

2. Eigentlich eine Ergänzung zu 1. Hops, Wheelies, Manuals sind für einen Anfänger immer cool zum Angeben, aber auch beim Downhillen wirst du merken, dass du viel sicherer wirst, da du mehr auf deine Linie achten kannst und nicht mehr so aufs Gleichgewicht Halten fixiert bist. Und Techniken wie der Bunny-Hop (erst Standard-Hop, dann Bunnyhop) und später der Manual sind essentiell fürs Downhillen.

3. Sektionstraining: Gehe einen Trail immer Sektion für Sektion durch und probiere, je nachdem wo deine Prioritäten liegen evt. mit veränderter Linienwahl jeden Abschnitt so sicher (wohl dein 1. Ziel), stylisch oder schnell wie möglich zu durchfahren. Wenn du dir nur einen Abschnitt auf einmal vornimmst, musst du nur wenige Sachen gleichzeitig im Kopf behalten und kannst dich mehr auf dein Fahren konzentrieren.

Jetzt natürlich das Entscheidende: Wo bekommst du die Infos her? Wenn du erstmal keinen Fahrtechnik-Kurs absolvieren möchtest, ist deine Quelle das Internet. Es gibt aus Magazinen und von Profis so viele "Tutorials", dass du da sehr viel lernen kannst.
WICHTIG: Wenn du keinen Fahr-Lehrer wie bei einem Fahrtechnik-Kurs neben dir hast, ist es unheimlich wichtig, dass  du die Übungen PERFEKT (so perfekt, wie du das eben beurteilen kannst) ausführst. Wenn du denkst, einen Trick drauf zu haben, hilft es sich einfach mal selber aufzunehmen und sich das danach anzusehen. Wenn du das jetzt mit dem Typen aus dem Tutorial vergleichst, solltest du sehen, wo du noch üben musst.

5. Geh raus, Bike mit anderen Leuten und nimm Ratschläge von erfahreneren Bikern an. Und wenn sie nicht freiwillig mit den Informationen rausrücken, Fragen kostet nichts!


Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter, bei Fragen, einfach posten.


----------



## jan84 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du des englischen mächtig bist:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736083715/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319713441&sr=8-1"]Mastering Mountain Bike Skills: Amazon.de: Brian Lopes: Englische Bücher[/ame]

Sehr gutes Buch was auf eigentlich alles wichtige eingeht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Bennii112 (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten und Tipps.
Habe das Gefühl das ich mich so langsam bessere.
Haut rein
Benni


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. November 2011)

Bennii112 schrieb:


> Vielleicht denke ich noch zu viel



Ja.













  

Ist aber wirklich so: Fahrpraxis bekommt man nur, wenn man auch fährt und sich so langsam rantastet. Alles Training, was das Gleichgewicht fordert, ist auch gut fürs Rad. Ich fahr jetzt seit etwas über 3 Jahren regelmäßig Rad, auch den Winter über. 2 Jahre davon nur Stadt und Waldautobahn - bis mich mal ein Kumpel zu einem kurzen Trail mitgenommen hat und ich da gezwungenermaßen stehend runter musste. Ab dem Tag ist es mir extrem aufgefallen, wieviel das regelmäßige Fahren vorher gebracht hat in Sachen Feinmotorik & Gleichgewichtssinn... 

Zweiter Tag an dem Trail und da gabs bei mir schon die ersten Versuche mit kleinen Sprüngen, mehr Geschwindigkeit und langsam gefahrene steile 90°-Kurven (fühlt sich aufm Rad immer wesentlich dramatischer an):














Joa, und seitdem bin ich angefixt, schredder auch mal die örtlichen Trails mit ordentlich Schmackes runter und BRAUCHE deswegen bald ein Fully, weils mich aufm Hardtail stellenweise fast von den Pedalen runtervibriert...  


Ach ja: Wenn du mal einen steilen Schotterweg mit knapp 70km/h runterbretterst, dann bekommst du ein Gefühl für "Geschwindigkeit" - und ja, die ersten Male ist es beängstigend...


----------



## jan84 (2. November 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> [...]Ach ja: Wenn du mal einen steilen Schotterweg mit knapp 70km/h runterbretterst, dann bekommst du ein Gefühl für "Geschwindigkeit" - und ja, die ersten Male ist es beängstigend...



Bei mir bleiben 70km/h auffm Forstweg beängstigender als 20-30 km/h in Wildbad in den Steinfeldern . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## katze2 (2. November 2011)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, du bist ein hoffnungsloser Fall, musst dein Bike leider wieder verkaufen, das ist Schicksal.^^
> 
> PS: Ich hab grade keine Zeit, schreibe aber morgen was.


 


genauso ist das!

Du musst üben, und vielleicht kommt ein Wunder!

oder du "wartest, bis die Zeit vergeht"(Spliff)

















hau rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katze2 (2. November 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Der schreiber dieser zeilen hat in einem anderen fred zugegeben, dass Er dieses Jahr nur um die...? 750 Km Mtb gefahren ist!

hier hatter etwa gefühlt 5500 Posts, aber fährt nur 750 Km IM JAHR!!!


Oh, Mann!

Kann man hier nachlesen:
Onkel Manuel 
Technik-Freak 



 

Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Bamberg
Bike: Ein Hartschwanz mit Speedhub, eine Stadtschlampe mit Spikes


Fotos 









*AW: Die 2000 Kilometer geknackt* 
Bis jetzt .....751,8km mitm MTB. Für mehr und längere Touren hatte ich dieses Jahr irgendwie keinen Bock... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






__________________
*Achtung:* Meine Posts können bis zu 99,996% reine Ironie enthalten... ;-)

Zitat:
Zitat von *der_waldfee_28* 

 
_Das Grinsen kenn ich... "kannst Du _




Onkel Manuel 
Technik-Freak 



 

Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Bamberg
Bike: Ein Hartschwanz mit Speedhub, eine Stadtschlampe mit Spikes


Fotos 








*AW: Die 2000 Kilometer geknackt* 
Bis jetzt ..... 751,8km mitm MTB. Für mehr und längere Touren hatte ich dieses Jahr irgendwie keinen Bock... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






__________________
*Achtung:* Meine Posts können bis zu 99,996% reine Ironie enthalten... ;-)

Zitat:
Zitat von *der_waldfee_28* 

 
_Das Grinsen kenn ich... "kannst Du _


----------



## Lord Wimsey (3. November 2011)

Tja, aber das hier ist Forum, und draußen ist draußen.

SEIN Post ist hilfreich an den Threadersteller gerichtet, 
DEIN Post ist nirgendwo konstruktiv, sondern im Gegenteil ausschließlich destruktiv
und somit völlig ohne Sinn. (Und dann noch so liebevoll recherchiert...)

Somit sind SEINE 750km an dieser Stelle mehr Wert als DEINE 42.000km/a.


Grüße,
Peter


----------



## scylla (3. November 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Bei mir bleiben 70km/h auffm Forstweg beängstigender als 20-30 km/h in Wildbad in den Steinfeldern .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan




beim Forstweg schießt mir vor allem immer der Gedanke durch den Kopf: "wenn's dich jetzt schmeißt: sinnlos... so sinnlos... !"
im Steinfeld wäre das ja wenigstens noch irgendwie heldenhaft


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. November 2011)

Die Jahresdistanz sagt überhaupt nichts über die Fahrtechnik aus...

An den TE: Bei Abfahrten

-Brust übern Vorbau
-Ellbogen raus
-O-Beine und in die Knie gehen und schön mit den Beinen Unebenheiten abfangen

Dann üben üben üben und das Rad unter dir führen. Nicht verkrampft festhalten. Versuche dem Rad mehr Freiheit zu geben und locker zu bleiben. Schärf dir das vor jeder Abfahrt ein.


----------



## Bonvivant (3. November 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Nicht verkrampft festhalten. Versuche dem Rad mehr Freiheit zu geben und locker zu bleiben. Schärf dir das vor jeder Abfahrt ein.


 so wahr! das rad sucht sich den weg en detail. du brauchst es nur in die linie bringen.

das englische handlebar passt auch viel besser als "lenker". hab am anfang gesagt bekommen: das dings da vorne ist nur zum führen, nicht zum kurbeln  ansonsten: neutrale position einüben. so hast du die meisten reserven in alle  richtungen. und wenn's abgeht: attack position: ellenbogen prollweit ausstellen, breit auf dem rad, arsch nach hinten. bringt unglaublich viel, wenn mensch das bewusst macht. alle weiteren techniken kannste dann auf der grundlage ausbauen. und jeweils hier erfragen. wobei: 2 stunden lehrgang hatten mir in der ersten saison mehr als 3 monate im wald gebracht.

auf jeden fall, zeit lassen und gefühl entwickeln


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

Lord Wimsey schrieb:


> Tja, aber das hier ist Forum, und draußen ist draußen.
> 
> SEIN Post ist hilfreich an den Threadersteller gerichtet,
> DEIN Post ist nirgendwo konstruktiv, sondern im Gegenteil ausschließlich destruktiv
> ...


 

Also, wenn ich 750 Jahreskm hätte und dabei so etwa 2000 Posts....


Und dann jemanden beraten würde.....dann würde ich mich schäbbich fühlen! 

Ich sage mal so: die Zahl der Km sollte die der posts schon um den Faktor 2-4 überschreiten, ansonsten ist man Schreibtischbiker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich 750 Jahreskm hätte und dabei so etwa 2000 Posts....
> 
> 
> Und dann jemanden beraten würde.....dann würde ich mich schäbbich fühlen!
> ...



Totaler Quatsch! Der TE fährt Downhill... Da legt man eh nicht so viele KM zurück. Ich hab nicht mals nen Tacho an meinen Bikes und wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr als 750 KM zurückgelegt. Aber wir können ja gern mal zusammen fahren...

EDIT: Bei > 12 Beiträgen pro Tag würde ich sowieso den Ball mal etwas flacher halten...


----------



## kletteraffe (4. November 2011)

> Ich bekomm Kurven Manchmal nicht, schaffe enge stellen nicht und fühle mich unsicher



Unangepasste Geschwindigkeit beim Einfahren in die Kurve - Folge ist bremsen in der Kurve - Fahrwerk verhärtet, Vorderrad kann nicht im Radius gehalten werden usw.

oder
falsche Fußstellung

oder
mangels Übung/Erfahrung/Wahnsinn gibt die Birne nicht die richtigen Befehle schnell genug an die entsprechenden Gliedmaßen, um die Kurve so schnell zu fahren wie man sie eigentlich fahren könnte

oder
mangelnde Fitness/Körperspannung weil Pudding in den Armen

Langsamer in die Kurve ist manchmal schneller....


----------



## xpippenx (4. November 2011)

hallo,

ich denke ebenso wie kletteraffe.

ich würd dir raten die strecke erstmal abzulaufen bzw. abzufahren (langsam, nur gucken). wenn du die strecke kennst weißt du worauf du dich eingelassen hast und weißt was ungefähr hinter der nächsten kurve kommt.
zur technik würd ich sagen, 
     - langsam anfangen,
     - arme und beine leicht gebeugt
     - gewicht überm tretlager.

in kurven die schulter über den lenker bringen und die ellenbogen nach außen. so kannst du das bike besser unter dir bewegen. WICHTIG: immer dahin gucken wo du hinfahren willst, also am anfang der kurve den kopf zum kurvenausgang DREHEN.
wenn du dann schneller wirst wirst du mit der langsamen kurventechnik (waagerechte pedale) nich weit kommen, dann nimmst du den kurvenäußeren fuß nach unten. erst dann können deine seitenstollen am reifen richtig traktion übertragen. wenn du das so machst gibt es vier punkte die du beachten musst.

1.) in die kurve gucken (kopf drehen)
2.) den kurveninneren arm strecken, den kurvenäußeren anziehen (daher ellenbogen 
     nach aussen und schulter über den lenker, geht dann besser)
3.) die hüfte leicht (in fahrtrichtung) eindrehen und fast gleichzeitig
4.) die kurvenäußere pedale nach unten.

ein nicht ganz zu vernachlässigender hinweis wäre noch... VOR der kurve bremsen! nicht in der kurve. 

wenn du das erstmal umsetzten kannst sind kurven kein problem mehr und machen dann auch erst richtig spaß ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (4. November 2011)

xpippenx schrieb:


> ein nicht ganz zu vernachlässigender hinweis wäre noch... VOR der kurve bremsen! nicht in der kurve.



Ich denke da liegt der Schlüssel des Erfolgs... oder halt Misserfolgs. Wer in der Kurve bremst kommt nicht dahin wo er will. Das gibt die Physik so vor. Also wirklich darauf achten, dass du immer vor der Kurve bremst und beim einfahren die Bremse löst!!! Langam herantasten, sonst geht es in die Hose. Später dann den Blick weg vom Vorderrad und mehr nach vorne schauen, da wo du hinwillst um auch die Geschwindigkeit abschätzen zu können. Wenn du nämlich zu schnell bist, wirst du wieder bremsen und nicht um die Kurve kommen....

Viel Spaß


----------



## Jetpilot (6. November 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15430

man darf sich auch inspirieren lassen.


----------



## janus_7 (7. November 2011)

Das hier ist auch ganz nett, wenn auch nicht sonderlich umfangreich.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7dnXiNBDXE"]Bikeskills.com: Downhill Basics with Greg Minnaar      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## win311 (17. November 2011)

Mein Tip:

Kurventechnik auf der Wiese üben, man hat nicht zu viel, nicht zu wenig aber immer irgendwie gleichviel Gripp. Wenn man sich aufs Mett legt tut es nicht weh und wenn man lange genug an der gleichen Stelle geübt hat kann man gleich mit dem Anliegerfahren weiterüben.

Bei der Kurventechnik ist mMn die Blickführung der Schlüssel zum Erfolg wenn man schon ein Gefühl für das Rad hat. Es gibt aber auch Biker die werden nie Gefühl fürs Rad entwickeln, die müssen dann irgendwann einsehen, dass es gesünder ist leichtere Strecken zu fahren.

Gruss /// Ole


----------



## fightingtux (17. Juli 2012)

> _Zitat von xpippenx:_
> 1.) in die kurve gucken (kopf drehen)
> 2.) den kurveninneren arm strecken, den kurvenäußeren anziehen (daher ellenbogen
> nach aussen und schulter über den lenker, geht dann besser)
> ...



Hört sich genauso an wie die Kurventechnik "drücken" beim Motorrad fahren (nur das man kein Pedal nach unten geben kann sondern nur die äussere Fussraste belastet)...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (27. Juli 2012)

Im Endeffekt hilft ja nur fahren, fahren, fahren...

Erfahrung kommt von fahren... ...oder so ähnlich...

Wie hier schon einige schrieben:

1. Erstmal ein Gefühl für Fahrrad und Gleichgewicht aufbauen. Üben bis wirklich einige Minuten das Rad im Stand balancieren kannst ohne einen Fuß abzusetzen.

2. Strecke langsam kennenlernen - erstmal nur so gemütlich runterschaukeln vllt. die kitzligen Stellen etwas einprägen und sich über die beste Linie Gedanken machen.

3. Richtige Haltung auf dem Rad einnehmen (Ellenbogen, Knie, Arsch)

4. Fahren. Von langsam über schneller bis ganz schnell - da hilft nur fahren. Irgendwann kommt von alleine der Punkt an dem alles fast automatisch geht - das merkt man dann wenn man unten am Trailende angekommen ist und schon gar nicht mehr weiß wie man eigentlich runter gekommen ist.


Viele meinen ja man sitzt heute aufs Rad und kann nächste Woche den AskillHartPilgrim machen - aber frag mal die Jungs wie lange die schon fahren, wieviel Brüche die schon hatten und dann denk drüber nach obs wirklich in kurzer Zeit machbar ist.


----------

